# Looking for men Perfumes



## emily25 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi friends

  	I need to know about men perfumes..for gifting my elder brother...

  	Please suggest me some good brands.


----------



## stolenkiss12 (Mar 11, 2012)

D&G the one and Paco Rabanne are my favorite, I would strongly recommend you these


----------



## becca1014 (May 12, 2012)

I've always loved Issey Miyake pour Homme, or Clean.


----------



## Ambre Tucker (Dec 6, 2012)

Thierry Mugler A*Man smells wonderful


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 6, 2012)

Cartier " Déclaration d'un Soir  : a cold perfume but very subtle and delicate
  	Hermès : " Terre " a classic ever, very very good
  	Prada : " Luna Rossa " : nothing special about it but not so bad for young men
  	Azzaro ; " Chrome " : nothing special at all but soft
  	Tom Ford " Noir " : powerful; classy and conventional
  	Dior " Fahrenheit " a great classic ever

  	It really depends on what he likes... It's difficult to recommand a perfume I think, it is so subjective.


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 21, 2013)

Here are the couple of choices you may consider:

  	Infusion d'homme

  	Terre D'Hermes

  	1Million

  	Sartorial

  	Carbone


----------



## Socallmelovely (Oct 23, 2013)

Issey Miyake


----------



## MmeSpark (Nov 24, 2013)

D&G pour homme and Jean Paul Gaultier Le male. Love, love, love them!


----------



## jaeljasmine (Nov 24, 2013)

MmeSpark said:


> D&G pour homme and Jean Paul Gaultier Le male. Love, love, love them!


  Oh my god yes!!!! Jean Paul gaultier. Whenever my man wears it, I die!


----------



## MmeSpark (Nov 24, 2013)

jaeljasmine said:


> Oh my god yes!!!! Jean Paul gaultier. Whenever my man wears it, I die!


  Same here


----------



## Beryl (Dec 18, 2013)

I like Fragonard fragrances for men see www.fragonard.com there is also a USA online site


----------

